# Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

hey, just need some advice on upgrading from mk3 gti brakes up to the bigger vr6 5 lug by the way this is a 95 vr6. I can get all for corners spindle, calipers, brackets, rotors. i heard i need the drive axles from a vr6 too, and will i have to change my a arms? kinda confused with the "plus suspension" on the vr6. thanks


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Little Golf Mklll)*

Yes you do need all this. Just did this with a Jetta via a 95 VR. Make sure you change all the arms bushings and the stabilizer bar ones since you are going to be there. I did this and put in rear R32 TT ones and steel braided lines. The car does really stop now!
You will use the rest of your suspension (struts and steering rack)


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Old Windy)*

so i have to use vr6 control arms? i'll be replaicing struts at the same time.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Little Golf Mklll)*

you just need the balljoints front hubs brake carriers calipers rotors and in the rear i think the drum spindles are the same but you have to take off the drum backing plate and use the caliper carrier i never went drum to discs


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Angrygilmore)*

the GTI came with rear disks. some mechanic in town is giving me all that for 150, so i just need vr6 ball joints and axles, awesome. thanks for all the help


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Little Golf Mklll)*

Negative on that. You bring everything over from a VR except that. You keep using the 2.0L ball joints and all else. On the back if it's disc you only change the disc and new bearings. It's a little labor intensive in the front if you dont have an impact wrench.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Old Windy)*

yeah its gonna be fun without an impact wrench, then i get to swap my old brakes to my buddies glolf CL


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Little Golf Mklll)*

is it possible just to swap the spline end of the vr6 axles? 



_Modified by Little Golf Mklll at 11:32 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Little Golf Mklll)*

if u want 11' rotors for mk3 just buy a set of corrado g60 rotors and save yourself all that work. unless your going to 11.3 found on 96 plus vr6 cars.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (jimivr6)*

i could but i'd still be stuck with 4x100 bolt pattern. i thought the 5x100 would be a nice upgrade for the 16vt. and i got it all for cheap anyway


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Little Golf Mklll)*

there are lots of threads on this in the mk3 forum archives.
ive done it multiple times.
the info on here is good.
i replaced my control arms, spindles, axles, sway bar, brakes, etc (all of it)
i had to, its hard to slow down the VR turbo.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (jhayesvw)*

hahah right on! i won't have quite as much to slow down, only a 16vT


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 Gti brakes to vr6 brakes (Little Golf Mklll)*

so i finally have all my info right, you need axels, wheel bearing housings, ball joints, calipers, pads, carriers, lugs, all from a VR6. but for the rear you only need the 5 lug rotors,


----------



## frankrizzo682790 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey quick question. Im searching at the same time. But does it matter if its from a passat 5 lug big brakes, going on a 4 lug jetta? Only asking cause I can get my hands on a 95 passat pretty cheap.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (frankrizzo682790)*

i would think so, from what i've heard all the parts i had too buy like axles, pads etc. were all golf/jetta/passat. but don't quote me. good luck!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (frankrizzo682790)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankrizzo682790* »_Hey quick question. Im searching at the same time. But does it matter if its from a passat 5 lug big brakes, going on a 4 lug jetta? Only asking cause I can get my hands on a 95 passat pretty cheap.

Mine's came from a VR 95 Passat so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (frankrizzo682790)*

Do wheel bearings at the same time and make sure your hubs are true, its so cheap to do while you have them out.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

YOU NEED TRIPLE SQUARE ALLEN KEYS TO GET THE AXELS OFF. It took me like 4 hours tonight fighting with a bit style one too get both sides off. rediculus. the size is like a M8 i believe.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Golf Mklll* »_YOU NEED TRIPLE SQUARE ALLEN KEYS TO GET THE AXELS OFF. It took me like 4 hours tonight fighting with a bit style one too get both sides off. rediculus. the size is like a M8 i believe.

Well at least yours didn't loose their heads when you were taking them out. Just put some antiseize when you install them back. Love the plyers.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Old Windy)*

so left side drive axle went in took like 10 mins, then i get too the other side and the BRAND NEW drive axle i bought, i can't get the cv joint to budge on it







, at all. so i dismantled the joint with much difficulty and it seems the cage is bigger and the outer race is smaller than my old axels, like WTF. oh and the vr6 ball joints are slightly bigger than the holes in the 2.0 control arms, so they will need to be notched bigger.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*

once i get through this ordeal, i'll put the swap in greater detail so all who are looking to do this swap know some of the suprises.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

swapped the old cv joint over to the Vr6 axel, problem solved.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

vr6 ball joints do not fit the 4cyl control arms, the balljoints need to be notched. Also drive shaft clearance looks tight. And now my 17"s don't fit over the calipers! time for some wheel spacers.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

clearance for drive shaft on passenger side is 1/16" at full lock left, a bit tight I think?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*

Brakes work amazing, also upgraded the rears to eurospecs 11", definitely a worth while swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

